# Finally, a NX-01 armature 1/350 scale



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey guys, I _FINALLY_ made some head way with the NX-01 1/350 scale armature. It was a bear to say the least. The Refit and TOS armatures were meant to prevent sagging first and could then also be used to correct minor alignment issues second. With the NX-01 the armature has to correct alignment issues first and then prevent sagging second. 
I have to say that the 1/350 NX-01 model has some of the most serious alignment issues I've ever seen in a model. The tail booms cantor downward, the nacelle pylons are fanned out, and the pylons themselves are twisted outward. All of which fans the warp nacelles out and tilts them backward creating real problems. The NX-01 is probably one of my own personal favorite designs but I have to say I almost threw in the towel a few times on this one. I just finished the prototype which required 40% more steel just to force the model straight again and align the nacelles. Plus insuring compatability with lighting kits and avoiding blocking windows was a choir.

But! It's finally done! Now I just have get started on jigs and start making them...


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the NX-01 without the armature correcting the alignment issues.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are some photos of the NX-01 with the armature correcting the alignment issues.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the armature.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

H.Erickson said:


> Here are some photos of the NX-01 with the armature correcting the alignment issues.


Oh, alignment's a beautiful thing. No discussion: that kit _needs_ an armature.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! I'd heard the kit was bad with the nacelle alignment but had no idea it was this bad. Maybe that's why I've yet to build mine! Nice looking armature. 
Any idea on the price yet?


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

This is very relevant to my interests. I've got one of these waiting to be built.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! I'd heard the kit was bad with the nacelle alignment but had no idea it was this bad. Maybe that's why I've yet to build mine! Nice looking armature.
> Any idea on the price yet?


Not sure on pricing just yet. But this armature has almost twice as much steel in it as the TOS armature has along with more welding. I don't think it'll be horribly more expensive but it will regrettably be higher then the other armatures.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

That looks very nice. Gotta hate sagging nacelles.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Just wow. I too had heard of the nacelle droop on this kit but DANG, that's just ugly! Nice work on the armature, looks like a good solid fix for this.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeaaah:thumbsup:! I purchased the original issue of the 350 NX-01 and sold it just due to the fact that I wasn't going to be happy with the nacelle droop. I purchased the reissue as I decided I liked ship no matter what but having this armature available is just plain sweet.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

That's why I make them! I'm a certifiable trek nut and I love building model starships. Plus I really love the 1/350 scale ships. However I'm REALLY OCD about sagging and misalignments... Plus I know how to weld, so wa la! Armatures are born! Plus I wasn't fond of the idea of having something that I had spent so much time and expense on only to eventually succome to the forces of gravity.
Actually you guys here at Hobby Talk get a lot of credit. If it weren't for all of the encouragement I never would have gone through the trouble of making the armatures available to the public in the first place.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Also do you guys have any requests for future armatures? I was personally kind of leaning towards the round two Klingon battle cruiser.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

H.Erickson said:


> Also do you guys have any requests for future armatures? I was personally kind of leaning towards the round two Klingon battle cruiser.


Was just thinking about a possibility:

Vaderman (Scott) has indicated that he may be producing the 350 Romulan Bird of Prey vacuform kit again sometime down the road (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=379093&highlight=350+romulan). Really, really hoping that he does because it would be a great companion to the PL 350 TOS Enterprise. 

Clearly as indicated in ModelMan Tom's video build, the bird of prey kit most definitely needs structural reinforcement: 



 The necessity of a support system is also noted in Swanny's build: (http://www.swannysmodels.com/AWBoP.html).

If Scott does produce the BOP kit down the road, I should think a ready made structural support system for it would really sell itself. I know would buy both in a minute. The availability of structural support might also sway some of those fence who like a 350 BOP but have reservations about a vacuform kit. 

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome kit. I'll definately keep this one in mind.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Have an update with the NX-01 armatures. Finally finished the manufacturing jig and we just finished the first production run yesterday. They should be available in a few weeks.

Warning Will Robinson!!! There are a few things that you guys need to be aware of incorperating this new armature. Where as the TOS and Refit Enterprise's armatures simply snake there way throughout the ships interior to support and prevent sagging. The NX-01 armature primarily corrects alignment issues first and prevent sagging second.

I absolutely love this kit but the NX-01 has some major structural flaws in it. I used two kits to design the armature and with both kits one or both of the tail booms were off, and with both kits the nacelle pylons were fanned out and twisted. This resulted in the nacelles ending up just about anywhere.

This new armature forces the kit into alignment. Forces being the operative word here. The model sandwiches the armature in between its upper and lower halves and will require a lot of clamps and coaxing to conform to the armature. The results are simply awesome but will require a little more work.

I also made sure that the armature will be compatible with lighting kits and even provide some structures with which to mount lighting.

Hope this helps you guys!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Worth the effort. Looks fantastic!


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> Worth the effort. Looks fantastic!


Thanks Opus Penguin!

Just another update as well. I've been getting pm's inquiring when the NX-01 armature will be available. My sincerest apologies for not having it out yet, been busy with other things and I'm just finishing up the installation manual to go with the armature. They should be available in a couple of weeks.

Thanks guys for your patience with me.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

What is the price of the armature? I have a 1/350 NX-01 waiting to be built.


----------



## ScottsGT (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m bumping this one up from the past to see if anyone knows if these are still available. I’ve sent a PM to the OP, but I see he has not been around in a while. Just got this kit and I’d like to have it build up correct and stay that way.


----------

